# Tough Waders????



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

I fish and hunt in waders about 70 days a year. Other than going back to the old style Canvas/rubber Hodgeman wadewell type waders, does anyone have any suggestions on tougher breathables. I have neo s that can hold up and are tough, but every set of breathables I have ever tried has lasted about 1/2 season. Simms, Orvis, cabelas, they all talk a good game about toughness----Maybe for MT, WY, ID, CO where there aren't thorns and brush-----but in MI it is a joke. Just was out last night on an small stream in SW MI. Walked through a few rasberrys, and my new G3 Simms were toast. Tears and half a dozen leaks. I don't baby them when I am out in the field, but also don't try to tear them or create leaks. Neos are way too hot in the summer, but I don't understand why someone doesn't make a hard faced wader. Any suggestions????


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

People who wear them as often as you do tend to report similar results.

I extend the life of mine by not wearing them if I don't have to--wet wading when conditions permit. If poison ivy/briars are a concern, I may wet wade in jeans. I have a pair of rubber "beater' waders I use when I'll push through really thick brush, but they leak so much at this point I might was well be wading in jeans. 

I still do about 95% of my fishing in waders, but when it's not cold, I'll consider going without. Plus, on really hot days, wading in shorts feels really good.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Its why I have gone to the cheapest I can find. If your a brush buster, you will go through a pair a year. Buy the $50 to $60 ones and just expect to be buying a new pair every year.


----------



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

Yea, you guys are probably right. I don't wet wade, but was at the local sports shop yesterday and they had hodgeman breathables for 49.00. Let's see, at nearly 400.00, I could get 8 pair for the same price as the Simms. Just burns me to spend the time fixing something that are supposed to be the toughest product on the market. 
It is interesting that when it comes to fly gear, I have not had good luck with the high end stuff period. Had a bad pair of Simms boots, a leaky cloudveil jacket, awful experience with a Sage rod....the list goes on. Seems like it either is buy an inexpensive piece of equipment and figure on replacing it, or spend a bunch of $$$ and get less than you expect. 
Will say I have a March brown rod and Loop reel that have always been the bomb.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I guess I got Lucky. I have a pair of hodgeman breathables that have been fishing Michigan for two years, make an 8 day trip to Wyoming and most recently two weeks in Alaska where they went just over two miles busting brush above the Upper Russian.

They were 149 dollars new.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I've had the same problem. Now I just buy the cheap breathables, and only go creeking in the brush with my old leaky breathables, and roll the cheap but dry Hodgmans on the bigger rivers.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Look for breathable waders that have Cordura nylon on them. I believe they market them as breathable waterfowl hunting waders. Cabelas and Macks Prarie Wings sell them.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

yup i have breathable hunting waders from lacrosse they have a protective material on the legs where you bust the most brush


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am not a Simms rep but I bought a pair of Simms at a yard sale with boots and an 8 wt simms fly rod along with 300 flies for $300 bucks.....I thought it was a deal......

I found it was a great deal when I spent 10 hours a day for 14 days in these waders, busting brush many of those days, in Alaska this past summer and never had an issue. Those waders were like IRON and very comfortable.......The boots were another story. I actully stepped out of the heals on about the 12th day, but they are cabela's and they are taking them back and replacing them. 

All I can say is that I was happy with waders, and still giggle over the price......

Mark


----------



## John Saylor (Apr 6, 2000)

Just read an article on the back of a Ducks Unlimited mag. The product was " Equaders" and claim to be the ultimate wader for the sport. Shoukd also work for fishing. Can't remember the company. Four versions from $225-$355. John


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Drake. EST $350.00

EST Eqwader&#8482; Wading System
http://www.drakewaterfowl.com/products/DW2371_DW2372.php#enlarge
<EST Eqwader&#8482; Wading System

Staying cool during warm-weather hunts can be just as challenging as keeping warm during cold weather. The EST Eqwader Wading System is a 3-layer breathable wader to offer a two-fold benefit: 1) this breathable wader is cool in warm weather and prevents overheating, especially during periods of high activity, and 2) prevents the build-up of moisture vapor, which causes chilling and shivering in cold weather. As the temperature gets colder throughout the season, you can add layers to suit the conditions. 


Materials:

3-layer waterproof/windproof/breathable fabric 
600 gram Thinsulate&#8482; boots 
HD2 material on knees, seat, back of thighs, lower legs, and covering the tops of the boots 
Neoprene shoulder straps 


Features:

Magnattach&#8482; Call Pocket with breathable mesh bottom 
Vertical Security Pocket with waterproof zipper 
Internal "High & Dry" security pocket with waterproof zipper 
"Against the Body" fleece-lined handwarmer 
Large front cargo pocket with Magnattach&#8482; closure 
Adjustable Boot-Lok&#8482; system for customized comfort and stability 
6 shell loops 
Reinforced knee pads 
2" webbing adjustable belt

Couldn't get picture to copy


----------



## John Saylor (Apr 6, 2000)

Does any one have feed back on the Equader product. Sounds togood/tough to be true?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Lacross used to make working mens waders and hips that were almost indestructible. They were not for wimps because they were heavy but briar's etc just did not hurt them. 

I have a pair of older black rubber waders in size 10 that have had little use. They have been hanging in a closet in my basement for a long time because right after I bought them my lower body gave out and I had to give up trapping.

If some one is interested they are size 10. I will take $35.00 for them. The chest area is sized for some one that is of a slim build.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

multibeard said:


> Lacross used to make working mens waders and hips that were almost indestructible. They were not for wimps because they were heavy but briar's etc just did not hurt them.
> 
> I have a pair of older black rubber waders in size 10 that have had little use. They have been hanging in a closet in my basement for a long time because right after I bought them my lower body gave out and I had to give up trapping.
> 
> If some one is interested they are size 10. I will take $35.00 for them. The chest area is sized for some one that is of a slim build.



Slim build :evil: Must have been a longgggggggg time ago Tom.......:lol::lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Slim build :evil: Must have been a longgggggggg time ago Tom.......:lol::lol:


I was expecting a jab about my physique from either your or ED.


----------



## cew (Dec 5, 2009)

Why not put a pair of field pants OVER your waders? Cut the cuffs to fit over the boots or use stocking foot waders with out cutting up your pants. Might be simple enough to work.


----------

